

NASA's New Space Suit Is Life-Saving, Slimming - fjabre
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/nasas-new-space-suit-both-life-saving-and-slimming

======
ryanwaggoner
_When 2020 rolls around, and astronauts are stepping onto the Moon or Mars..._

Sadly, no. Definitely not NASA, and I doubt even private industry or China /
India will be there by then.

~~~
ugh
Could be off by five years but I think it’s doable. Depends on how fast the US
recovers.

~~~
nradov
If NASA puts astronauts back on the moon by 2025 I will eat my hat. They have
no credible plan or sufficient funding to do it. And funding for manned
spaceflight is likely to be cut further due to competing budget priorities.

------
ars
No radiation shielding?

~~~
hga
No, a little is worse because secondary particles are worse than primary. The
best thing to do when caught in a solar event beyond the van Allen belts is to
hunker down behind a big thick shield; Heinlein covered this in _Podkayne of
Mars_.

